# Alarm system basics?



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking to understand home alarms. Want to do my own very basic system, possibility of adding fun stuff (internal/external video, smart lights, back scratcher) later. Want professional monitoring.

I assume that the really cheap ones that will call your phone will not connect to professional monitoring? What am I looking for?

I have had ADT and comcast do my home security in the past. Not happy with either, and off-contract monitoring is sooooooo much cheaper that even one year pays for a few hundred dollars system (which I can take with me whenever we move again).

Thanks

jw


----------

